# The Affirmative Action President



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

While its nice to finally see some people waking up, wouldnt it be great if these people had listened to Fox News 3 yrs ago.

The Affirmative Action President By Matt
Patterson (columnist - Washington Post, New York Post, San Francisco
Examiner)

Years from now, historians may regard the 2008 election of Barack Obama
as an inscrutable and disturbing phenomenon, a baffling breed of mass
hysteria akin perhaps to the witch craze of the Middle Ages. How, they
will wonder, did a man so devoid of professional accomplishment beguile
so many into thinking he could manage the world's largest economy,
direct the world's most powerful military, execute the world's most
consequential job?

Imagine a future historian examining Obama's pre-presidential life:
ushered into and through the Ivy League despite unremarkable grades and
test scores along the way; a cushy non-job as a "community organizer"; a
brief career as a state legislator devoid of legislative achievement
(and in fact nearly devoid of his attention, so often did he vote
"present"); and finally an unaccomplished single term in United States
Senate, the entirety of which was devoted to his presidential ambitions.
He left no academic legacy in academia, authored no signature
legislation as legislator.
And then there is the matter of his troubling associations: the
white-hating, America-loathing preacher who for decades served as
Obama's "spiritual mentor"; a real-life, actual terrorist who served as
Obama's colleague and political sponsor. It is easy to imagine a future
historian looking at it all and asking: how on Earth was such a man
elected president?
Not content to wait for history, the incomparable Norman Podhoretz
addressed the question recently in the Wall Street Journal:
To be sure, no white candidate who had close associations with an
outspoken hater of America like Jeremiah Wright and an unrepentant
terrorist like Bill Ayers would have lasted a single day. But because
Mr. Obama was black, and therefore entitled in the eyes of liberaldom to
have hung out with protesters against various American injustices, even
if they were a bit extreme, he was given a pass.

Let that sink in: Obama was given a pass -- held to a lower standard -- 
because of the color of his skin. Podhoretz continues:
And in any case, what did such ancient history matter when he was also
articulate and elegant and (as he himself had said) "non-threatening,"
all of which gave him a fighting chance to become the first black
president and thereby to lay the curse of racism to rest?

Podhoretz puts his finger, I think, on the animating pulse of the Obama
phenomenon -- affirmative action. Not in the legal sense, of course. But
certainly in the motivating sentiment behind all affirmative action laws
and regulations, which are designed primarily to make white people, and
especially white liberals, feel good about themselves.

Unfortunately, minorities often suffer so that whites can pat themselves
on the back. Liberals routinely admit minorities to schools for which
they are not qualified, yet take no responsibility for the inevitable
poor performance and high drop-out rates which follow. Liberals don't
care if these minority students fail; liberals aren't around to witness
the emotional devastation and deflated self esteem resulting from the
racist policy that is affirmative action. Yes, racist. Holding someone
to a separate standard merely because of the color of his skin -- that's
affirmative action in a nutshell, and if that isn't racism, then nothing
is. And that is what America did to Obama.

True, Obama himself was never troubled by his lack of achievements, but
why would he be? As many have noted, Obama was told he was good enough
for Columbia despite undistinguished grades at Occidental; he was told
he was good enough for the US Senate despite a mediocre record in
Illinois ; he was told he was good enough to be president despite no
record at all in the Senate. All his life, every step of the way, Obama
was told he was good enough for the next step, in spite of ample
evidence to the contrary. What could this breed if not the sort of empty
narcissism on display every time Obama speaks?

In 2008, many who agreed that he lacked executive qualifications
nonetheless raved about Obama's oratory skills, intellect, and cool
character. Those people -- conservatives included -- ought now to be
deeply embarrassed. The man thinks and speaks in the hoariest of
clichés, and that's when he has his teleprompter in front of him; when
the prompter is absent he can barely think or speak at all. Not one
original idea has ever issued from his mouth -- it's all warmed-over
Marxism of the kind that has failed over and over again for 100 years.

And what about his character? Obama is constantly blaming anything and
everything else for his troubles. Bush did it; it was bad luck; I
inherited this mess. It is embarrassing to see a president so willing to
advertise his own powerlessness, so comfortable with his own
incompetence. But really, what were we to expect? The man has never been
responsible for anything, so how do we expect him to act responsibly?

In short: our president is a small and small-minded man, with neither
the temperament nor the intellect to handle his job. When you understand
that, and only when you understand that, will the current erosion of
liberty and prosperity make sense. It could not have gone otherwise with
such a man in the Oval Office.

But hey, at least we got to feel good about ourselves for a little
while. And really, isn't that all that matters these days?


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2011)

^ HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

A fucking puppy.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

In a few years, it's going to be like the post-Carter years....everyone will deny they voted for him, but he somehow got elected.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

View attachment 3047


----------

